# How insulin could reduce scarring



## Lizzie (Mar 16, 2009)

Not diabetes related, but an interesting alternative use for insulin: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7685909.stm

I like the fact that they refer to insulin as an "old drug" as if it is some old wives' remedy that is no longer used!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Mar 17, 2009)

its amazin what other things insulin can do.

i have a few stretch marks on my legs, shame it cant take them away lol


----------

